

All Europeans are related if you go back just 1,000 years, scientists say - OGinparadise
http://cosmiclog.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/05/07/18107175-all-europeans-are-related-if-you-go-back-just-1000-years-scientists-say?lite

======
ekm2
All human beings are related if you go back a sufficient number of years.

~~~
OGinparadise
Yeah but 1000 years is different from 4000 etc, especially since we're talking
about national identities.

Many if not most modern Greeks, for example, still feel special and superior
because they believe that they're direct ancestors of the ancient Greeks.

